# MH Friendly Parking in Lincoln



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know of any MH friendly car parks or any other motorhome friendly parking in Lincoln. Visiting there this Saturday but bit concerned about parking. Within walking distance of town centre or park and ride if possible.

Thanks 
Phil


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

The municiple campsite in Lincoln is on the park & ride route, 5 mins into the city, nice site too.

I stayed there earlier this year, very good value, it's in the C&CC book.

Contact me if you need further details. 


Gerry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Phil

www.motorhomeparking.co.uk
covers most of the towns/districts in uk & is a useful site to have on your Favourites.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The key point here though is that this weekend is the Lincoln Christmas Market!

The campsite will probably be full. The usual parking spots will definitely be full or being used for stalls etc. The weekend meets organised by the two big clubs are full.

Having said all that though I am sure there will be temporary parking somewhere with probably a Park and Ride facility. Personally I would 'suck it and see' but get there early if you can.

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There is a park&ride on the A15 north of Lincoln for the market, its £10 8O and I think I read somewhere that there is designated (daytime) parking for motorhomes here, I could be wrong, so best to check...

Try their hotline 01522 873400

or email them [email protected]

http://www.lincoln.gov.uk/Info_page_two_pic_2_det.asp?art_id=7683&sec_id=3561

>Xmas market pdf factsheet<

Pete


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks everone. Have checked with Lincoln Council and there will indeed be a park and ride on the A15. Thanks for all your help 

Phil


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi the Park and Ride is on the Lincolnshire Showground north of Lincoln on the A15, The showground is where the Warners summer music motorhome show is normally held in July although it will be later next year I think. The ground on the showground is very firm and should not be a problem for motorhomes even in winter. I dont know what they would say if you overnight there, but i cant see how they can stop you. It is a safe spot as there is a Police training unit by the main gate.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We managed to park there on Saturday to visit the Christmas market. It was very muddy due to rain the previous day. We just managed to get off okay but wouldn't be surprised to hear that other motorhomes which were parked behind us might have got stuck. We were parked very close to the road which had gravel on it others were not so lucky. Still it was a great day sunny but cold.

Phil


----------

